# SSOTM - March 2018 Cored & Non Cored Frames



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SSOTM - March 2018

Rules:

There will be two categories - each of which will have a winner and receive kudos associated:

1: Cored frames - any frame that constitutes a cored material with scales that extend from the bottom of the handle past the waist.

2: Non-cored frames. Including natty's and board cuts but allowing for palm swell etc. as long as there is only one material used in the prongs of the fork and that the added material does not extend above the waist of the frame.

Frames need to debuted on the forum during that months contest. Do not nominate a Slingshot that has already been submitted. Also a description of the build and background as to relevance or concept would be appreciated.

A contest thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month.

The week following the month's contest would be for voting.

Entries can be posted directly by builders themselves or nominated by other members.

Only existing reregistered forum members' work may be entered.

Moderators of the contest may enter work but are not eligible for voting.

Due to the nature of the site vendor's work may be used as promotion - however no direct promotion, links etc. may be displayed within the contest.

Nominations and posts must include at least 1 picture.

You may post more than one frame per month.

Only first place winners will receive any badge (working on this - hoping the admin's will allow)

People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!

No bands are required.

Unusual frames may be required to prove themselves as slingshots. Ie: be requested shown with bands attached or video to demonstrate shoot ability.

Appendages may be submitted - but need to be adhere to the former rule as to shoot ability.

This forum is family friendly - so no x-rated posts or comments.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh and if have don't have any more award slots open you'll have the chance to either drop they award to change out an older one.

Also frames who's submission date cannot be verified can't be accepted.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I would like to nominate Georges Gaggo's White Knight and Golden Dragon. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/103457-%E2%80%9Ewhite-knight%E2%80%9C-fighting-%E2%80%9Egolden-dragon%E2%80%9C/

The "Golden Dragon":
 

The „White Knight":


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

deraNdy76:

Time for another VHammer 1.0

Black POM with Core Maple. 
And of course With TopSlots...

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> deraNdy76:
> 
> Time for another VHammer 1.0
> Black POM with Core Maple.
> ...


I WANT IT. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I nominate Sharp Eye's Shrike and Scorpion:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I nominate JoeJewelers SCHNAUZER

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/104249-birdseye-maple-burl-slingshot-is-born-may-i-present-sir-rorschach-schnauzer/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JoeJeweler:

So now you know the history,....let's get a closer look at Sir Rorschach Schnauzer....

Fits my medium size hand very well, and I've added subtle finger grooves on the back for a very comfortable and ergonomic grip....



The back side not too shabby either,....



This was the final result,..... with the Theraband Gold a matching "accessory" 



.....after I decided to open up the gap....



This is just prior, with a 1-7/8" gap and "chunky" fork tines. I was debating making this usable for OTT shooting also,...but decided I wanted a cleaner look with less chance of fork hits, so only TTF band attachment was the choice made. A good choice I think...



Wonderful burl grain between the forks,....yummy wood!



I went back in to deepen the band attachment grooves, as I prefer very little of the 8 to 9 winding wraps showing above the wood surface.



I like a little "bump" of the attachment rubber tie off, with 2 wraps over for extra security...



With a light wrap of the bands, makes for a compact carry...



...and from the back...



Some early stage photos where I decided the original grip with lanyard hole was just too long for comfortable pocket carry. Shortening it really worked well, and the small side lanyard hole is a lot less obvious but works well to lockthe sling to my hand.





Considering this was the FIRST Slingshot I'd ever made,...I felt honored to have such a wonderful piece of wood to inspire me. But 35 years of past jewelry repair and diamond setting under my belt helped my confidence, and forums like this one helped to know what options are available and benefits to each.

.......now I gotta find a Kitty Face board! 

cheers,
Joe T

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Matt, it would take this feller 4 hours to move that much stuff over, and it would have been in a dozen posts. :lol:


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

May as well toss my hat into the ring?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/103505-laminated-slingshot/

Would definitely be cored.....


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I nominate Bootsmanns Old German Oak Chalice

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/104690-old-german-oak-chalice/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bootsman:

Found a beautifull old oak fork with some worm holes and a little spalting.

Made myself a chalice out of it.
At the moment and ln the pictures it is finished till 600 grit and rubbed with oil. And right now it takes a bath in oil for a few hours.
I will show more pics tomorrow.
Hope you like it so far


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I nominate Portboys natty too.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/104514-natural-wood/


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Bootsman's plum natty plinker/chalice needs to be on the list too, according to me anyway.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/104890-plum-plinker/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bootsman:

Made myself a small plinker with a little bit chalice design out of a plum fork.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ports Boy:

me And brother had some free time so we loaded into the razor on a fork hunt .He asked what I was looking for I told him dead standing or fallin tree no microwave this time .We found this tree down I sawed into it and seemed dry was getting saw dust not wet chips .I shaped it out side sat on table over night and in morning had cracks .Should I have taken into house over night as a whole piece to adjust .Does anybody now a hand book with bark identification.I was brought up with wrenches and welders and torches never even had a wood stove I think it's from the beech family but could be 110% wrong

Attached Thumbnails


----------

